# western mount on a cherokee?



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

I am thinking of buying this mount on this jeep to put on my cherokee first off is this a western plow? 2nd what pump fits this mount? Aso is 400 a good price for mountts lites and controller?


----------



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is a pic


----------

